# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  3 điểm du lịch nước ngoài dễ đi, hợp túi tiền lại không cần xin visa cho dịp 30/4

## hangnt

*Thái Lan, Campuchia hay Lào là những điểm du lịch rất gần, dễ đi lại được miễn visa cho du khách Việt.*

*1. Thái Lan
*
Thái Lan từ lâu đã là điểm đến thiên đường của giới trẻ Việt bởi hàng tá lý do như thường xuyên có vé rẻ, tần suất chuyến bay nhiều, thời gian di chuyển nhanh chóng, giá cả hợp lý và quan trọng nhất là không mất visa. Thế nên nhân dịp nghỉ 30/4 này, chẳng tội gì mà không đi Thái Lan chơi cả.




Một trong những điểm đến được ưa thích nhất ở Thái phải kể đến Bangkok. Luôn tấp nập, sôi động với những trung tâm thương mại gì cũng có, hàng tá món ăn đường phố giá siêu bình dân, Bangkok thực sự có quá nhiều thứ để khám phá.




Chưa kể những quán cà phê xinh đẹp ngày càng mọc lên nhiều như nấm sau mưa khiến bạn đi mãi, đi hoài cũng không biết chán ở Bangkok cũng khiến người ta đủ "quên lối về". Nếu muốn đổi gió, bạn có thể đến Pai hoặc ChiangMai để tận hưởng khung cảnh núi rừng thơ mộng, mát mẻ của những điểm đến này. 



Đường đi Pai vào mùa dã quỳ
Nhìn chung một chuyến du lịch Thái Lan 4 ngày 3 đêm chỉ hết khoảng 6, 7 triệu đồng nếu biết ăn đúng nơi, chơi đúng chỗ. Tính ra không quá đắt cho chuyến du lịch hè kiêm nghỉ lễ đúng không?

*2. Campuchia*

Campuchia đang là một trong những điểm đến rất hot thời gian gần đây. Lý do bởi bên cạnh di sản Angkor Watt, đất nước chùa tháp còn có những bãi biển rất đẹp như Koh Rong Samloem hay Koh Rong.



Cung điện Hoàng gia Campuchia tại Phnom Penh - Ảnh: Ngọc Toàn



Bình minh tại Angkor Wat - Ảnh: Ngọc Toàn
Nếu bạn ở Sài Gòn, chuyến du lịch Campuchia sẽ vô cùng dễ dàng và tiết kiệm nếu chọn hình thức di chuyển bằng xe bus chất lượng cao. Như thế chỉ cần lên xe, ngủ vài tiếng là bạn đã được đặt chân đến xứ sở chùa tháp, tha hồ mà khám phá vùng đất này.



Lối dẫn vào đền Ta Prohm - Ảnh: Ngọc Toàn



Biển hồ Tonle Sap - Ảnh: Ngọc Toàn
Campuchia có đủ rừng, biển, núi sông nên chẳng có gì ngạc nhiên khi ẩm thực Campuchia lại khá phong phú. Trên hành trình du lịch, bạn đừng quên tranh thủ thưởng thức những món ăn nổi tiếng của đất nước này như cá amok, Lap Khmer, các món chè Campuchia.



Ảnh: Ngọc Toàn*
3. Lào*

Nếu muốn tìm một nơi yên bình, mới mẻ cho chuyến du lịch 30/4 năm nay, tại sao bạn không đến Lào? Du lịch Lào như một nàng tiên đang say ngủ nên rất nhiều nơi còn hoang sơ, đủ để bạn thỏa mãn được nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi và tìm một nơi tĩnh lặng cho riêng mình.



Khải Hoàn Môn Patuxay



Đường phố Luang Prabang
Một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất ở xứ "triệu voi" phải kể đến Luang Prabang với vẻ đẹp trầm mặc nhưng vẫn có những nét hấp dẫn rất riêng. Ở Luang Prabang, bạn sẽ có cảm giác thân quen như Hội An nhưng yên tĩnh hơn nhiều.



Một quầy xôi, bánh màu sắc và hấp dẫn.
Những khu chợ sáng, chợ đêm và hàng loạt các món ăn chỉ 30 đến 50 ngàn đồng ở đây đủ để bạn thả sức ăn chơi mà không cần tính toán nhiều. Ngoài ra Luang Prabang còn có nhiều điểm du lịch đẹp như thác Kuang Si hay các ngôi đền chùa nổi tiếng.

_Theo afamily_

----------

